# Möchte endlich Manual lernen - habe ich das richtige BMX dafür?



## Brennende Asche (25. Juli 2021)

Hallo liebes Forum!

Ich gehe auf die 40 zu und bin mittlerweile Vater zweier Söhne (3 und 1). Den Manual kann ich leider immer noch nicht. Als bei uns im Dorf ein Pumptrack eröffnet wurde und mein ältester Sohn mit großer Begeisterung dort mit seinem Laufrad rumgefahren ist, habe ich mir kurz entschlossen für unter 50 € im Nachbardorf ein gebrauchtes BMX geholt - ein Redline Link 3.7 - um meinen Sohn auf den Pumptrack zu begleiten und endlich den Manual zu lernen. Ich habe dann auch nicht lange gefackelt und mir einen Manualtrainer aus Holzresten gebaut und fleißig geübt. Im Ergebnis konnte ich dann relativ schnell das BMX im Manualtrainer aufs Hinterrad kippen lassen und bei ausgestreckten Armen dort halten. Was mir da schon aufgefallen ist - es reicht nicht mit dem Popo mit langen Armen weit nach hinten, unten zu gehen - ich muss meinen Körper mit maximalem Krafteinsatz bei langen Armen nach hinten, unten werfen, damit das Vorderrad überhaupt mal weit genug in die Höhe geht, dass ich es ausbalancieren könnte. Nach hinten umkippen ist für mich fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Auf der Straße, wo ich keinen Widerstand nach hinten habe, klappt das überhaupt nicht. Mir kommt dieses Redline Link 3.7 aber auch lang vor - da ist der eingeschweißte Steg, der die Kettenstrebenlänge erheblich verlängert und dann bin ich eben mittlerweile auch nur noch 168 cm groß und dafür, dass ich dachte, so ein BMX wäre klein und handlich, kommt es mir ganz schön lang vor. Gibt es sowas wie unterschiedlichen Größen bei BMX? Was für ein Bike würde es mir leicht machen, den Manual zu lernen?

Über hilfreiche Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## ylfcm (26. Juli 2021)

Hey,

der Manual ist leider ein sehr undankbarer Trick, was den Lernprozess betrifft. Es dauert sowieso sehr lange ihn zu lernen und teilweise hat man wochenlang das Gefühl, dass es kein Stück besser wird.
Dementsprechend ist es am wichtigsten, dass man sich irgendwie die Motivation aufrecht erhält, besonders wenn man kein Teenager mehr ist, der sowieso den ganzen Nachmittag auf dem Rad verbringt 

Vielleicht erstmal ein paar Fragen beantworten:



Brennende Asche schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas wie unterschiedlichen Größen bei BMX?


Ja natürlich. Grundsätzlich gibt es ja schon mal verschiedene Disziplinen, bei denen sich die Räder stark unterscheiden (zB Race vs. Street vs. Flatland), aber auch innerhalb einer "Gattung" gibt es unterschiedliche Größen. Variiert wird hierbei hauptsächlich Rahmenlänge und Lenkerhöhe.



Brennende Asche schrieb:


> [...]Ich habe dann auch nicht lange gefackelt und mir einen Manualtrainer aus Holzresten gebaut [...] Auf der Straße, wo ich keinen Widerstand nach hinten habe, klappt das überhaupt nicht.


Der Nutzen eines Manualtrainers ist sowieso sagen wir mal "strittig", aber so wie sich das liest, hast du die Kette wahrscheinlich drauf gelassen? Das nimmt dann den letzten Lerneffekt eines solchen Traines, denn - wie du festgestellt hast - stützt man sich dann einfach dagegen.



Brennende Asche schrieb:


> Was mir da schon aufgefallen ist - es reicht nicht mit dem Popo mit langen Armen weit nach hinten, unten zu gehen - ich muss meinen Körper mit maximalem Krafteinsatz bei langen Armen nach hinten, unten werfen, damit das Vorderrad überhaupt mal weit genug in die Höhe geht, dass ich es ausbalancieren könnte. Nach hinten umkippen ist für mich fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


Das ist jetzt (leider) wieder der Punkt, wo dich "stumpfes" Üben weiterbringt. Der Knackpunkt beim Manual (zumindest beim Lernen) ist das Hochziehen. Eine durchaus komplexe Dreiecksbeziehung aus Kraft, Kontrolle/Gefühl und Timing, die am Anfang gar keinen Sinn ergeben will. Irgendwie so wie ein Karateka, der mit einem Ei in der Faust ein Brett durschlägt.
Wenn das Timing passt, kannst du mit einem weniger kräftigen Impuls viel mehr bewirken, als mit mit einer breiten Bewegung mit "maximalem Krafteinsatz".
Gleichzeitig wirst du aber merken, dass dir auch grundsätzlich die Kraft in den entsprechenden Muskeln fehlt. Ich hatte damals teils fiesesten Muskelkater, obwohl ich ein topfitter Teenager war.
Kraft, Timing und Kontrolle kommt aber mit der Zeit. Um es nochmal zu betonen: mit viel Zeit! Mal so ins Blaue würde ich so ca. 10 000x "Hochziehen in den Manual" ansetzen, bis das fast jedes mal klappt und man das Gefühlt hat "jetzt kann ichs"



Brennende Asche schrieb:


> Mir kommt dieses Redline Link 3.7 aber auch lang vor - da ist der eingeschweißte Steg, der die Kettenstrebenlänge erheblich verlängert und dann bin ich eben mittlerweile auch nur noch 168 cm groß und dafür, dass ich dachte, so ein BMX wäre klein und handlich, kommt es mir ganz schön lang vor. [...] Was für ein Bike würde es mir leicht machen, den Manual zu lernen?


Eine pauschal neunmalkluge Antwort ala "Manual geht mit jedem Rad" hilft dir nicht weiter und ist auch nur bedingt richtig. Ein Hollandrad is sicherlich nicht das geeignete Lernwerkzeug 
Tatsächlich bist du mit deinem (oder irgendeinem) BMX schon ganz gut bedient. Klar gibt es da auch welche mit superkurzen Kettenstreben, die dementsprechend einfacher aufs Hinterrad gehen, aber die haben dann auch einen kleineren, nervöseren Sweetspot.

Probier irgendwie die Motivation aufrecht zu erhalten. Das is ein langer Kampf, aber wenn man das kann, ist der Manual mMn. der bestanfühlenste Zustand, den man auf dem Rad einnehmen kann.
Es hilft auf jeden Fall, wenn man sich irgendwelche kleinen Ziele setzt. Anfangs geht's eh um Wiederholungen und nicht um Länge, da frustriert ein "zielloses" Herumrollen schnell. Außerdem hilft es den Hochzieh-Vorgang zu festigen, wenn man an einer festen Startlinie beginnt.
Geeignet ist dafür zB jeder Parkplatz (Parklücken-Markierungen) oder auch einfach nur Kreidestriche vor der Tür. Auch vom Lernprozess abgesehen ist es viel nützlicher, wenn man 10x hintereinander eine Parklücke schafft als 9x verkorkst Hochziehen und nur 1x 10 Parklücken schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. Juli 2021)

Üben üben üben.
Konnte den Barspin eher als den Manual…
Da hilft nur Geduld


----------



## Brennende Asche (27. Juli 2021)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort @ylfcm und die aufmunternden Worte @Bindsteinracer !


ylfcm schrieb:


> Der Nutzen eines Manualtrainers ist sowieso sagen wir mal "strittig", aber so wie sich das liest, hast du die Kette wahrscheinlich drauf gelassen? Das nimmt dann den letzten Lerneffekt eines solchen Traines, denn - wie du festgestellt hast - stützt man sich dann einfach dagegen.


Ich habe die Kette draufgelassen, aber versucht meine Pedale waagrecht statisch zu halten und nur durch vor- und zurück des Popos das Rad auszubalancieren. War das falsch? Interessanterweise fällt es mir nicht schwer das Rad am Balance-Punkt zu halten. Schwer fällt es mir das Vorderrad ausreichend hoch zu bringen; ohne Gegendruck des Manualtrainers klappt es gar nicht.


ylfcm schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt (leider) wieder der Punkt, wo dich "stumpfes" Üben weiterbringt. Der Knackpunkt beim Manual (zumindest beim Lernen) ist das Hochziehen. Eine durchaus komplexe Dreiecksbeziehung aus Kraft, Kontrolle/Gefühl und Timing, die am Anfang gar keinen Sinn ergeben will.


Hell yeah...


ylfcm schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig wirst du aber merken, dass dir auch grundsätzlich die Kraft in den entsprechenden Muskeln fehlt. Ich hatte damals teils fiesesten Muskelkater, obwohl ich ein topfitter Teenager war.


Die Muskeln habe ich nur moderat gemerkt - ich glaube da kam mir bisher entgegen, dass ich Sportkletterer bin und damit einen recht trainierten Rücken habe.


ylfcm schrieb:


> Kraft, Timing und Kontrolle kommt aber mit der Zeit. Um es nochmal zu betonen: mit viel Zeit! Mal so ins Blaue würde ich so ca. 10 000x "Hochziehen in den Manual" ansetzen, bis das fast jedes mal klappt und man das Gefühlt hat "jetzt kann ichs"


Ja, das Hochziehen ist echt das Problem. Ich habe extra nach hinten abspringen geübt, aber ich kann das fahrende Rad nicht mal näherungsweise so hoch bekommen, dass ich nach hinten abspringen müsste.


ylfcm schrieb:


> Eine pauschal neunmalkluge Antwort ala "Manual geht mit jedem Rad" hilft dir nicht weiter und ist auch nur bedingt richtig. Ein Hollandrad is sicherlich nicht das geeignete Lernwerkzeug
> Tatsächlich bist du mit deinem (oder irgendeinem) BMX schon ganz gut bedient. Klar gibt es da auch welche mit superkurzen Kettenstreben, die dementsprechend einfacher aufs Hinterrad gehen, aber die haben dann auch einen kleineren, nervöseren Sweetspot.


Vielleicht tausche ich es einfach mal gegen ein gebrauchtes Street / Dirt Mountainbike. Nicht weil es mir technisch die enormen Vorteile bringt, sondern vielleicht einfach nur um die Motivation hochzuhalten (Abwechslung beim Rad (neues Bike) --> Motivation).


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (27. Juli 2021)

Ich habe auch mit bmx training irgendwann aufgehört .knapp über 40 .manchmal ging es ein paar meter dann wieder garnicht immer das gefühl arme und beine zu kurz ruckartig gewicht nach hinten auch schwierig .im wald ne rinne durchsurfen für mehr langt es nicht .das könne die kids hier mega krass dafür baller ich in waarp speed durch stein und wurzelfelder das können die kids (noch)nicht😁


----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. Juli 2021)

Was mir damals viel gebracht hat.
War das Rad bzw Vorderrad nicht hoch reißen.
Sondern ich sag mal das Rad bzw Vorderad sozusagen durch zu schieben.
Setz dich aufs Rad und Versuch ohne zu fahren,den Lenker zu halten.
Und das Rad einfach immer zwischen deiner Hüfte durch laufen zu lassen.
Durch zu schieben sozusagen.
Bis du den „Manual“Punkt erreicht hast.
Darauf baust dann auf.
Hoff du verstehst mich🤷‍♂️

@kuehnchenmotors 40 ist doch kein Alter😉


----------



## Xyz79 (28. Juli 2021)

Brennende Asche schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort @ylfcm und die aufmunternden Worte @Bindsteinracer !
> 
> ...


Zum manual Trainer. Mir hat er geholfen den Kippunkt kennenzulernen und den Bremsreflex zu verinnerlichen. 
Der Impuls muß mit rollenden Rädern deutlich stärker ausgeführt werden. Auch ohne Kette ist es noch mal auf dem Trainer deutlich anders als mit. 
Nachdem ich es auf dem Trainer gut konnte hab ich drsußen erst mal wieder bei 0 angefangen. Schwierigkeit war für mich den Impuls stark genug und trotzdem ruhig und ohne Hektik auszuführen. Das kommt nur durch unzählige Wiederholungen. Einfach immer weiter üben. Mich haben die auch alle für total bekloppt gehalten wenn ich wieder 10 km manual geübt habe. Aber auch mit 40 habe ich es dann irgendwann geschafft. Auch wenn es Monate gedauert hat. 
Dran bleiben. Es ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich wenn man wochenlang kaum Fortschritte macht. Es kommt der tsg wo man auf einmal einem großen Sprung macht. 
Für mich ist der manual mittlerweile das geilste Gefühl was es auf dem Rad gibt. Die Mühen lohnen sich definitiv!


----------



## KN-BMX (14. Oktober 2021)

bin 34 und hab vor einem halben jahr mit bmx begonnen.
den manual hab ich am ersten tag intensiveren trainigs hinbekommen 
(ok, vorhin hab ich 20 jahre wheelies und manuals auf dem mtb geübt und gemacht)
mein weg zum manual:
erstmal wheelie lernen, anfangen am besten bergauf, da musst du den kipppunkt nicht 100% erwischen und kannst das rad über mehr pedaldruck hochbringen bzw über weniger pedaldruck runter.
dann wheelies auf ebener strecke, da musst du den kipppunkt schon sehr genau erwischen, sonst wirst du immer schneller.
wenn du den kipppunkt hast kannst du den manual über gewichtsverlagerung steuern.
wichtig bei dem ganzen, immer 1 finger an der hinterbremse (falls du eine hast)

edit: ok, schon etwas alt der thread, ich hoffe du bist schon etwas weitergekommen


----------

